# Dommie 18 years rescue cat



## v194

Well the time has come and today we had to make the finial decision. Kidney disease just won this time. Phosphors levels just too high and he was clearly not feeling well and in pain. In the end he refused food and water and seemed to like to sleep a lot. He could walk about 5 feet then had to rest. 
Thanks to all of the members who followed this and helped out. We were able to add several more quality months to his life with a good vet and your suggestions.
Thanks everybody.
You can see his battle in my other threads in Nutrition by v194


----------



## Jasmine12

I am so very sorry for your loss.......you made the right decision out of your love for Dommie....


----------



## OctoberinMaine

You've made an impossible decision, and many of us know how that feels. I'm so sorry for your loss of Dommie.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Im so sorry. You did the right thing for Dommie. He is with the angels and waiting for you. cyber hugs from all of us on CF. ((()))


----------



## Marcia

This is the type of decision I dread. It's the hazard of rescuing old cats I have to make all too frequently, too. Dommie was beautiful and will be long remembered I'm sure. I am so sorry for your loss! 18 years is a very long wonderful life and you are special to help him through this trying time. Hugs to you.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Well, Dommie was one really loved and cared for cat. I followed your other post and I although I was unable to help really, I was always rooting for Dommie and you.

RIP Dommie, run and play at the bridge, buddy.
Take care of yourself, V194.


----------



## v194

Thanks all. Its been a little lonely since I gave him daily care for a few months and now I am without the daily routine. His last moments were being petted by his family. The vets office sent flowers today. A very nice unexpected thoughtful touch.


----------



## howsefrau32

I'm so sorry for your loss, heartbroken for you. But Dommie is in pain no more and you were there with him til the end. What more can we do for our cats than be there with them til the end? He was a beautiful kitty, just gorgeous. 

So sorry you are hurting.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie

God bless you....you are a wonderful parent and Dommie will always love you for all you have given him.


----------



## wallycat

I agree with the others; you did the kindest thing possible. Not only did you give him a great and loving home, a support system in his time of need, and an ease to the rainbow.


----------



## gizmoandloki

What a hard decision to make, but it sounds like it was the right one for Dommie. So sorry for your loss  Hugs


----------



## cat owner again

I am so sorry for your loss. We take the pain so we can relieve our beloved furry friends of their pain.


----------



## Neo.the.great

You loved him enough to do the right thing, hard as it is the kindness you have given set him free to romp among the heavens with so many of our little loved ones. Hugs and wishes for the pain to decrease and the memories to last furever.


----------

